# Pens for a relatively new wood turner



## Frank A (Dec 30, 2015)

As I'm new to the forum and fairly new to turning (about 8 months now) I thought I'd share some of my pens to date.

Any comments or suggestions for improvement are welcome. Thanks for taking the time to look.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2015)

Frank please upload the images to our site. Just use the Upload File button it is pretty easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks like you're off to a good start! 

What part of MI you from?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks like you're having fun with it ! Good looking bunch of pens

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm not a pen expert, but they look great to me, and your photography is excellent!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice work frank.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice array of pens.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 2, 2016)

Keep em coming
Improvement come with practice

Les


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice collection of pens 

You asked for comments, there's one thing I notice in a few of them: a gap between the hardware of the kit and the barrel.

There can be a couple of reasons for these -- one being that you didn't press the parts in far enough, but sometimes they just won't go. It could be the end of the barrel is not trimmed perfectly square, in which case the brass tube might be pressed all the way onto the component, but the outer surface of the barrel doesn't meet. Or if the end of the barrel is trimmed on a slant, it could be touching round the back but open a bit at the front.

One time I found that the sharp edge of the brass tube scraped the surface of the component I was pressing into it -- result being that like a snow plow, there was a pile of stuff ahead of it which prevented me pressing the part in tight. Since then, I gently de-burr the end of the brass tube (either with a countersink bit or an X-acto knife) and it helps not only with that, but it forces me to look closely at the end of the brass tube and I clean up any glue or finish that may have found its way in there.

Cheers!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Frank A (Jan 3, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Looks like you're off to a good start!
> 
> What part of MI you from?



I'm from in the Metro Detroit area, Warren specifically. Are you in MI as well?


----------



## Frank A (Jan 3, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Nice collection of pens
> 
> You asked for comments, there's one thing I notice in a few of them: a gap between the hardware of the kit and the barrel.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback, I always make sure I trim at least 1/8 of an inch with my barrel trimmers but I've never really thought about deburring the tube. I'll give that a try on the next batch I make.


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 3, 2016)

Frank A said:


> I'm from in the Metro Detroit area, Warren specifically. Are you in MI as well?



Sure am, from the west side tho. More specifically Muskegon county.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 3, 2016)

Frank A said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I always make sure I trim at least 1/8 of an inch with my barrel trimmers but I've never really thought about deburring the tube. I'll give that a try on the next batch I make.


That could be taking too much off -- all you really need to do is trim down to the point where the brass tube appears as a shiny ring (complete circle, no dull sections which would indicate a low spot.)

Taking too much off the tube can result in the tip of the ballpoint refill not retracting fully inside the barrel. Some kits (slimlines) you can compensate by not pushing the transmission in as far. Some (Sierra, Mesa) the refill and transmission are "in front of" the barrel, so it doesn't matter. But some (for example - Bolt Action, Gatsby, Vertex click) shortening the barrel like that will leave the tip sticking out even in the "off" position.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 3, 2016)

_(not that your bolt actions have the problem, just saying that's one of the kits where you would feel it if you trimmed away too much barrel)_


----------



## Frank A (Jan 3, 2016)

Duncan,

Sorry meant 1/8 for the ends if the blank. Normally I cut the blank 1/4" longer than the tube to ensure I can take off enough to know my end is square to the tube regardless of the diameter of the pen. I stop as soon as I see the shine of the brass.

Cheers,
Frank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice work Frank!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

